# My most beautiful slingshot



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello,

after so many ball bearinged compound whatever slingshots, I really wanted to make a designer slingshot for a change.

First, the band attachments bother me. I mean, they work, but they are not a pretty sight. So I developed a way to hide the attachments! The bands come clean out of the fork.

Then, I used steel cable for the grip. That is a b***h to wrap around the grip, but very rewarding in the end.

I added a bit of heavy black rope to make the thunb+forefinger grip more comfortable.

Then, I put a bit a leather beneath the fork arms to hide the welding (which looked OK, just not perfect).

Also, I used the slotted pouch for a cooler look.

This is a really nice slingshot. Of course the beauty lies in the eyes of the beholder, and others may think it is cheesy - but I think it is beautiful, and it shoots well.





































Regards, Jörg


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Thats a realy nice slingshot, very neat and it looks like a slingshot, i think its your best one to date i love it, will there be a video, and what are you calling it, jeff


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

it is a beauty, and the bandattachments are completely new to me, never seen bevore!!!
unbeleafebel where u got all those ideas!


----------



## Pavel8303 (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice one ,really nice !!!!


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice looking slingshot.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice Joerg! Love the innovative band attachment too. How's she shoot Bud? Flatband


----------



## Warhammer1 (Dec 27, 2009)

- somehow the name "Excalibur" comes to mind...thats awesome.



shot in the foot said:


> Thats a realy nice slingshot, very neat and it looks like a slingshot, i think its your best one to date i love it, will there be a video, and what are you calling it, jeff


----------

